# Merry Christmas



## Kal (Dec 24, 2015)

Have a safe and fun Christmas my fellow travelers.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

you too Senor


----------



## creature (Dec 24, 2015)

may Santa always have his reindeer beneath yer feet, pal...


----------



## Tude (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey Kal ...  You stay safe and warm in the cold AZ. And Merry Christmas my lovely friend.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Mankini (Dec 25, 2015)

Gggggrrrrrrrrrooooooosssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 25, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Gggggrrrrrrrrrooooooosssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


aw you know you like that sack of goodness


----------



## deleted user (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas dude


----------



## creature (Dec 29, 2015)

you only get points for that fucking thing if the sack is yers, mofo...


----------

